# Criss angel's Mindfreak



## Wanderer (Jun 6, 2007)

There is this awesome TV show on A&E Called criss angel's mindfreak. It is about a man proving the significance of mind over matter. He levitates, with absolutely NO ONE around, exept the camera of course, he turns motorcycles into womean, he has once gone through a wood chipper, blood and organs sprayed out, and he emerged from the sawdust, completely intact. He also levitated 500 feet, above las vegas, at the luxor hotel. it almost seems like he has actual powers!!!!


----------



## Madd Magician (Jun 6, 2007)

I watch taht show when ever I catch it on TV. I don't really know much about his "powers" or anything, but I think I remember hearing about him getting hit by lightning multiple times though. I like his style, and the one of him walking on water was pretty sweet. I forget what time it comes on though...  He's on Discovery Channel too I think now...


----------



## DuncanFox (Jun 6, 2007)

Wanderer said:
			
		

> There is this awesome TV show on A&E Called criss angel's mindfreak. It is about a man proving the significance of mind over matter. He levitates, with absolutely NO ONE around, exept the camera of course (...) it almost seems like he has actual powers!!!!



Just remember that everything -- _everything_ -- he does is nothing more than a clever illusion.

There is a clear and obvious explanation for everything you see him do.Â Â The explanation is just expertly hidden.  Unfortunately, most of the secrets of magic are just as lame as this one, once you know what they are =P


----------



## Kingnothing1013 (Jun 6, 2007)

x


----------



## DuncanFox (Jun 6, 2007)

Kingnothing1013 said:
			
		

> True, but still, he pulls off some pretty cool stuff.Â Â You'd really have to know what you're looking for.



Oh, no denying that he pulls off some very cool effects.Â Â But all of it is very well-grounded in reality.

I actually studied a bit of magic -- nothing big, just cards and coins. But it made me familiar with how very simple and obvious things can look mind-blowingly unbelievable if you just stand at the right angle Â Â And it's even easier on TV.Â Â You don't need to bother with misdirection, just move the camera.

Personally, I think Angel plays up the "mysticism" angle a little much, but at least he isn't like Uri Geller.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 6, 2007)

Then could you please explain how he turned a motorcycle into three hot chicks, in the middle of a parking lot? And how he can somehow read people's minds? Oh, and, how he swallows a ring, sticks a guitar string in his throat, and pulls it back out with the ring on it?


----------



## DuncanFox (Jun 6, 2007)

Wanderer said:
			
		

> Then could you please explain how he turned a motorcycle into three hot chicks, in the middle of a parking lot? And how he can somehow read people's minds? Oh, and, how he swallows a ring, sticks a guitar string in his throat, and pulls it back out with the ring on it?



1) No
2) See below
3) Sleight of hand

There's only so much I'm willing to reveal, which is why I said "no" to the first one.Â Â There's truth to the saying that a magician never reveals his secrets.Â Â (Though it might be more accurate to say "a magician never reveals his secrets, unless you're willing to pay the price."Â Â And by "price" I literally mean "dollars."Â Â Several folks sell their secrets as books or even DVDs, including Criss Angel, which is where that video I linked to above came from.)

Mind reading is actually very simple (which is not to say that it's easy), but there are many approaches.Â Â I'd need to know the specific details of a trick to say if I know how he does it.Â Â Is there a Youtube video you'd like to point me at?

I assure you, though, that everything does have an explanation, and most of them are just as obvious as his levitation.


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Jun 7, 2007)

See, now, I would argue that Mac King is far superior-- not necessarily because he's a better magician, but just because I like him more. Criss Angel's style says, "I will show you dark things, forbidden things, things that will fuck your conformity-addled little brain sideways." Mac King's style says, "Howdy! Watch me pull this egg out of my nose!"

Still, I'd probably take Criss Angel over David "Mr. Mumbles" Blaine any day.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 7, 2007)

"mind reading" my ass. I saw him "read" Ice Cube's mind once by saying his real name and and an album or song of his or something, which *I* knew, and I'm not even that big a fan.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 7, 2007)

A good magician can convince you that his powers are real.

With a great magician, you don't give a crap if they ARE real because you're just having too much fun watching him perform.

Of course, everyone knows that The Amazing Johnathan is the greatest magician of all.


----------



## DuncanFox (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh, man... Mac King?Â Â I haven't seen that guy in years!Â Â Truly one of the greats, IMO, not just for his ability but his overall showmanship.  He doesn't try to be mysterious or trendy, he just tries to have fun.Â Â I'd go to one of his shows over Angel, Blaine, or even Copperfield any day.

And The Amazing Jonathan... one of the best comedy magic acts.Â Â One thing I've never forgotten was him saying to the crowd, "For this next trick, I need a lighter.Â Â Anyone have one?"Â Â So he takes this cheap Bic from some woman and brings it up on stage, where he takes the cover off a 3 gallon jug that's just *full* of lighters, tosses hers in with the rest, and moves on to his next trick without missing a beat.Â Â The description doesn't to it justice, it was hilarious


----------



## CoolCoon (Oct 18, 2007)

I know how to perform the trick of the coin through soda can


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 20, 2007)

So has anyone seen Denren Brown he used psychology and things on his show "Mind Control with Derren Brown"
Like he can pay people with blank sheets of paper and they accept it without noticing 
The best part is he explains most of how he does it


----------



## fullbloodlion (Oct 21, 2007)

I loved Criss Angel when all he did was specials every now and then, like David Blaine does. Once he got his own television show however, he started taking himself way too seriously. He got a huge ego, and he is trying way too hard to come off as some magical being. He is a magician just like any other. I much prefer Penn and Teller or David Copperfield myself.


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 21, 2007)

i recently saw it and when he does his levatateing thing you can see he is blainceing on something.....other then that its a cool show


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 22, 2007)

This Wednesday (Oct 24th), the show "Phenomenon" airs on NBC, Criss and ...some other guy, are the judges. Basically it's a live talent show showcasing magicians.


----------

